# Yet Another 75G Stocking Question



## daddyman (Jan 5, 2013)

Greetings,

First off, thanks in advance for any input and suggestions. Cichlids are new to me, although I have had a number of other tanks through the years. I have been reading through the water, hardscaping, etc. sections, so I am getting stuff together for a 75g tank.

For stocking, I am looking at three species and want to get some feedback. They are:

Nechromis Rufocaudalis,

Pundamitia Nyererei, Mwanza,

Astatotilapia Aeneocolor,

with maybe a Synnodontis Petricoloa cat or two.

So....what do you think?

This is not a rush project, as once the tank is set up, I will be cycling it for six to eight weeks to get everything ready.

opcorn:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi In yur combo, the two first species can do well together without risk of hybridizing; I would avoid to keep together two close male coloration as nyererei and aeneocolor(both have red back and yellow flanks, they can perceive each other as rivals and can fight contsantly) Not saying it's a absolute truth but I would choose another species such as H.chilotes or Sauvagei that differ.
xris


----------



## daddyman (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was not sure about the potential for hybridization, hence at least part of my query.

The pictures of females of the nechromis I have seen are shown as yellow. Do they keep this color, or does it change? I am basically looking for some interesting color combinations and the blue and yellow of the male and female nechromis looked nice, and may be OK without a third species, esp. in a smaller tank.

Any concerns about the catfish?


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

The petricolas I had were not bothered by the Mwanza for the short time I kept them in the same tank (about 3 months?). The Mwanza males I had were highly abusive to their own kind, however, no matter what setup I had them in, and eventually killed one another.


----------

